# Höhe und Breite übergeben für IE!



## Th3last (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben!
Ich weiss das dieses Probelm schon viel behandlet wurde, habe auch schon gelesen das es gar nicht zu lösen sei.
Ich kann mich aber nicht damit abfinden, dass es keine gibt desshalb komme ich zu den Profis.
Mein Probelm ist folgendes:
Ich habe eine Seite mit Links, und jeder link soll ein neues Fenster aufmachen (Youtubesvideos).
Dieses funktioniert auch nicht schlecht, nur im IE hat es Probleme.


```
function oeffne_max(adr)
{
   neufens=window.open("Hans","hfens","toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,menubar=no",
   "width=4250,height=365);
   neufens.moveTo(0,0);
  neufens.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
   neufens.location.href=adr;
   neufens.innerHeight = 365;
   neufens.innerWidth=450;

}
```

Der IE öffnet das Fenster nur die grösse wird nicht übernommen.
Ich weiss das die funktionen innerHeight und innerWidth nur im Netscape funktionieren, desshalb habe ich noch die Höhe
und Breite seperat angegeben. Funktionier aber nicht.
Weiss vieleicht jemand eine Lösung für diese Probelm?
oder ist es hoffnungslos?


Vielen Lieben Dank

Th3last


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2007)

du bist hier leider falsch! java ist nicht java script


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2007)

Th3last hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss das dieses Probelm schon viel behandlet wurde, habe auch schon gelesen das es gar nicht zu lösen sei.



Aha, wenn du wirklich HIER in diesem Forum gesucht hättest, dann hättest du auch schon lange festgestellt, dass Java nicht JavaScript ist!


----------

